# How do I change child's lockscreen password?



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I have an admin account and my child has a regular one on his laptop. He has W10. I want to change his password for him. He does not have a MS account. How do I do it? Under Settings I can only seem to change my own password.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Either you or him Login as him and press CTRL+ALT+DEL and choose Change Password


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> Either you or him Login as him and press CTRL+ALT+DEL and choose Change Password


Doesn't work. Gives me a window with other options, like Task Bar. I did sign in as him and made it to change password but ultimately I was brought back to that stupid thing where I have to set up a MS account for him by putting in credit card info. What is this!?:banghead:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, log in with your account (admin) and go to search and type:- command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" a command prompt will open.

This is an example of what you need to do. My account is Paul and my password is abb2ey. to change my password to thomas I would type:-

net user Paul thomas (press enter), Use your details instead of mine (syntax important). You should receive a success message.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have an XBox Live Family Account, MS charges you a small fee by credit card for verification purposes, to change or create a child account now. Microsoft Fee for Creating a Child Account FAQ


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> If you have an XBox Live Family Account, MS charges you a small fee by credit card for verification purposes, to change or create a child account now. Microsoft Fee for Creating a Child Account FAQ


I don't. Easier way?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You must login as an Administrator User, Then you can change the password, as outlined in post#4. 
If your child is under your Family Account, then you have to put in a credit card # for verification purposes.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

So the only way to change his password is to give him an account? We didn't have to do that originally. And why should we need an MS account for an OS issue?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you signed up for Live Family account to monitor your childs internet behavior, then you have to input your credit card for verification purposes to make any changes to the account. If you didn't sign up for a family account and the child doesn't have a Microsoft Profile (Email Address) Disconnect from the Internet and you can easily change the Local account password as outlined in Post#4. If there is an OS issue, then that would be totally different situation.


----------

